# Homeless cat saves baby



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Homeless Cat Cuddles With Abandoned Baby, Saves It From Freezing To Death

Poor cat has to sleep in freezing weather though!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Maybe the catchiest wanted to sit in the box?


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Aww.. and she waited for them to bring him back...


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Masha deserves the extra lovin' and cat treats she's getting! She also deserves a loving home. She has SORT of a home, the residents seem to like her, and feed her... maybe she could become the official building cat? I've seen it done, but the cat in that case had a human she shared an apartment with.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

correction... HE shared an apartment with. HE stayed with a SHE.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

A Heart Warming story...now if Masha gets a real home, that would be PURRR-FECT!!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I've seen videos of Masha! She's 1 big cat! she's tan and sort of striped like an American tabby. I wonder what breed she is?


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Apparently all the residents of the apartment complex are hailing Masha as a hero, and giving her food, and TLC. So...it looks like she's got a home and LOTS of meowmies and cat-daddies. Hopefully they let her sleep INSIDE, someplace warm. Maybe one of residents can step up, and take her to the vet. Everyone can chip in.


----------

